# Lab vs Coyote



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If I were to own a lab, I'd want one like this. This guy is built solid, and check out that tail! Great action photos, this guy has fantastic photography throughout the website.

http://www.komar.org/faq/dog-versus-coyote/


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That was so cool! Loved all the pics.

There was a news story a couple of months ago here in my general area about a guy who went out into his backyard and a cougar jumped on him. His black lab jumped on the cougar and wrestled him off. This gave the guy enough time to go get his gun and kill the cougar, but the cougar had already killed the dog. 

That was just an amazing story, and what a loss about his dog. So brave and selfless.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeahh it is awesome, but the other dog isn't shepherd) Why the guy filmed this action keeps telling shepherd is this and that))..funny


----------



## DogBuddy (May 2, 2008)

That was a lot more dangerous for the Lab than most people would think. Coyotes are killers....thats how they survive. While the Lab is fighting for territory or dominance or just playing, the Coyote is playing for keeps from the get go.

The lab is bigger but should not be anywhere near a Coyote. The Lab could get over his head before he knew what hit him.

Most Coyotes (luckily) can't risk injury and thus flee but if cornered that lab would be in for big trouble.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, neat pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

From the praire dogs and the size we see that was obviously a western coyote. Eastern coyotes are not so big. My over standard (read huge) GSD, Odin, killed three eastern coyotes when about a dozen of them jumped him four years ago when he was a 3 year old and just come into his prime. I wouldn't advocate it, but a GSD of sufficient size can hold their own easily with eastern coyotes even in a pack. A western could be handled one on one such as in this case. Remember, GSDs are far more prey driven than Labs are. A pack of westerns would likely be a problem though. A good reason (among many) to carry a gun out in the wilderness or the edge of it.

Yeah I can't see why the author kept refering to "the German Shepherd" either. That dog was no more than half GSD - if that much. Also, it appeared to be a good deal older than the Lab and past his fighting days. All-in-all an interesting sequence of pictures though.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe they were working as a team and if the coyote was to run his way the GSD mix would have been on him!! I know my black lab would not take any stuff and he is an old guy I think the photographer used GSD just to clarify which dog. We have coyote here but they are smaller. Nice pics. I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just a ?-I thought eastern coyotes larger than western reason being they might possibly have been interbred with wolves.Lots of yoties in my CT area they are about the size of a small shep but much leaner.They also tend to trot with head and tail way down


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Nope eastern coyotes are much smaller than westerns. Some interbreeding may happen here and there but if it did, it would be with domestic dogs and not wolves. Wolves are territorial. They kill coyotes. Also there are no wolves east of the Great Lakes to my knowledge. Of course I'm speaking only of the US. as Canada would be quite different.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I know I should probably just say cool pictures and shut up...but there is something in me that has been needing to post this since I saw it. 

There is no way in [censored] heck I would ever let my dogs engage a coyote with me and my poop picker upper as their backup. They would hear HOUSE SCHNELL and that would be the end of it (I hope). Then I would run in and grab my camera.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

GSDad,

Respectfully, I think you have got it the wrong way around according to this site unless this is referring to something else.









http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/Wildlife_profiles/profile_eastern_coyote.htm



> Quote: *Eastern Coyote (Canis latrans var.)*
> 
> Description
> Eastern coyotes typically weigh 30-50 pounds and are 48-60 inches long, approximately twice the size of their close relative, the western coyote. ............. Though coyotes are often mistaken for a domestic dog hybrid, recent genetic research has attributed the eastern coyote's larger size and unique behavioral characteristics to interbreeding with Canadian gray wolves.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I found the shots very interesting with the interaction to show how 'dogs' (and coyotes) do react similarly with their dog language.

The coyote went under the fence CLEARLY seeing the dogs, and yet not (to me) with the intent to 'attack'. It's the Lab that's the aggressor, only not.

Cause I saw no real blood/guts biting and scuffling on the ground that a REAL dog fight brings. Instead I saw what a calm leader (the Lab) does to keep an interloper (the Coyote) away. WITHOUT either animal getting hurt. Can you see how the coyote puffs up it's coat? And look at the body language/facial expression on the Lab. And the coyote is ALL about avoidance behavior to get away (tucked tail). 

Great shots....


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogJust a ?-I thought eastern coyotes larger than western reason being they might possibly have been interbred with wolves.


the north-eastern ones - that is correct

the southwest has some also


real cute kid. Nice shots.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: QynGSDad,
> 
> Respectfully, I think you have got it the wrong way around according to this site unless this is referring to something else.
> 
> ...


Well I can't very well argue with a wildlife page, but I can say that I have _seen_ both eastern and westerns and I've never _yet_ seen an eastern in Vermont at least that was bigger than a western but what the hey?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pics!!!
My Brady chased a coyote out of our yard last year 
scared the crap out of me cause it looked like a dirty white GSD
Brady was NOT to happy


----------



## Jkeswede (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I live in major suburb of LA in Sherman Oaks. Just got back from a walk with my gsd, low and behold a small coyote across the street ahead of us. We sat and looked at each other and I finally wanted to get on with the walk. So onward we went....that little coyote started trotting across the street for us and my gsd started going nuts. I yelled and waived and it almost was hit by a car and then started coming after us again. I just took off and ran. Felt like I should allow my girl to hold her own but it was eery!


----------

